# Wrong 182 Channel



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wonder if and any one else is seeing this like when I go channel 182 it should being up DSC but in stead it being up DSCHD which dose not show the same show which would not be a problem like all other HD channel which do, so I was wonder is there any way to disable thoses cross map channel?.


----------



## lazierfan (Jun 29, 2007)

SHS said:


> I was wonder if and any one else is seeing this like when I go channel 182 it should being up DSC but in stead it being up DSCHD which does not show the same show which would not be a problem like all other HD channel which do, so I was wonder is there any way to disable thoses cross map channel?.


I was puzzled by this, until I did some experimenting...

Direct entry of the channel defaults to the hi-def channel. So, if your tivo enters a channel to record you'll get the hi-def and the channel's hi-def programming, not the standard-definition programming.

Scanning(Surfing) (channel down) one will get you the standard-def channel.

Our PBS OTA channels are the same story- different programming than standard-def.

If you want to disable the channel, one way is to set up a group of favorites and leave out all the hi-def alternate programming you desire to skip. But that would only be for scan (ch up-down). For Tivo, you'd need some way to tell the box to tune in 182, then select channel down once.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

SHS said:


> ... is there any way to disable thoses cross map channel?.


It got put under Local Channels setup rather than Preferences. Go to Menu, 6, 8, Chan Display


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Cool thanks BobaBird


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> So, if your tivo enters a channel to record


Tivo? Don't you mean your DVR? E* does not have a "Tivo" IRD yet, only their own brand. D* has a "Direct Tivo" but not E*.


----------

